# PVC Coated Metal



## Single-ply Guy (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of a mfg that offers PVC coated metal in black???


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

Maybe. Try some Krylon paint, they have a plastic paint that does stick to PVC. 



JW

__________________
See our gallery of great miami roofs at award winning JW Roofing.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.specjm.com/files/pdf/RS-8314_JM_PVC-Coated_Metal.pdf

I would guess others.


----------

